# Transfer box seals



## Bigboy212

Hi, I’ve managed to order the 02m409203 68x2.5 seal however I can’t seem to find the other two small seals anywhere in the UK (both 
N0282222 20x3.15 and N90483701 13.5x3.5) 

Does anyone know where I could get them from?


----------



## davebowk

VWOE N0282222 SEAL, OIL PUMP | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for VWOE N0282222 SEAL, OIL PUMP at the best online prices at eBay! Free delivery for many products.



www.ebay.co.uk













Genuine VW SEAT AUDI SKODA Beetle Bettle Seal Ring 13 5X3 5 N90483701 | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Genuine VW SEAT AUDI SKODA Beetle Bettle Seal Ring 13 5X3 5 N90483701 at the best online prices at eBay! Free delivery for many products.



www.ebay.co.uk





Not UK but i'v had things from Latvia in about a week


----------



## Bigboy212

Thankyou very much!


----------



## IPG3.6

Not even the dealers???


----------



## B5NUT

Both N90483701 & N0282222 are used in all VW brands and is still available. Just go to any VAG group dealer to order them. You should get them next day.


----------

